# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  قصيدة غزل في مدينة اربــد

## معاذ ملحم

*عروسُ البلادِ وستُ الدُررْ... وأحلىْ المواطنِ رغمَ السفرْ*
*فإربدُ أرضٌ بها الطيبونَ... جنانٌ وزهرٌ، ربيعٌ، شجرْ*
*وإربدُ أهلي وتعني الكثيرَ... إذا غبتُ عنها وطالَ الضجرْ*
*وإربدُ لحنٌ يُثيرُ الشجونَ... وإربدُ نقشٌ أبىْ أن يندثرْ*
*وإربدُ فيها وجوهُ الصبايا... جمالٌ تحدىْ طلوعَ القمرْ*
*وإربدُ داري ودار أبي... وليلٌ جميلٌ وأحلىْ سهرْ*
*وإربدُ أرضٌ تفوحُ عبيراً... إذا ما تهادىْ عليها المطرْ*
*وإربدُ بدءُ الزمانِ ومنها... حكاياتُ مجدٍ ومنها الخبرْ*
*وإربدُ تعرفُ أن هواها ... تمكنَ مني وفي انتشرْ*
*وإربدُ تدري وتعرفُ شوقي... وتعرفُ قلبي بها قد أُسرْ*
*وإربدُ حب له أن يدوم... بطول الزمان ربيعاً نظِرْ*
*وإربدُ قالتْ "هلا" بالضيوفِ ... وتحفظُ وداً و تكتمُ سرْ*
*وإربدُ ُكلُ الأصالةِ فيها... وأحلىْ الجواهرِ أغلىْ الدُررْ*
*وإربدُ عشقٌ، وأحلفُ أني... علىْ حبِ إربدَ قلبي فُطرْ*
*وإربدُ تبقىْ لتبقىْ الحياةُ ... وفيها جميلٌ وشيءٌ يسُرْ*
*وإربدُ تُغني عن العالمينَ... لمن عاشَ فيها وفيها استقرْ*
*ومهما أطالَ الغيابَ كبيرٌ...يعودُ لإربدَ مهما كبُرْ*
*فأكفانُ إربدَ أكثرُ دفئاً... إذا جاءَ موتٌ وحانَ السفرْ*
*هنيئاً لإربدَ ستُ البلادِ... قصيداً كتبتُ وشوقاً نُثرْ*

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر معاذ

قصيدة كثير حلوة على مدينتا الغالية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا معاذ القصيدة حلوة زيك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموو يا حلوين على المرور الرائع

----------


## سويتر

اربد عروس الشمال 
الله يعطيك العافية معاذ

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيك العافية معاذ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## sun shine

شكرا 
كتيييييييييييييير حلوة القصيدة 
بهنيك  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## زهرة النرجس

يعطيك العافية يا معاذ 
قصيدة حلوة كثير

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

رائعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لمروركم جميعا 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

